# EPSON WorkForce WF-2010W SUBLIMATION..?



## jamude (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just try to start in a personal work I would like to know if this EPSON WorkForce WF-2010W work good with sublimation work I need it for t-shirts, Mug, Plate, Caps, Etc...

I got XP-710 and is not working for sublimation @[email protected]
I got Epson Stylus C84 but the head-printer is in bad conditions

so please i need 1 A4 Sublimation printer, is someone try one cheap and good result i will be grateful 

many thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jamude said:


> Hi everyone, I just try to start in a personal work I would like to know if this EPSON WorkForce WF-2010W work good with sublimation work I need it for t-shirts, Mug, Plate, Caps, Etc...
> 
> I got XP-710 and is not working for sublimation @[email protected]
> I got Epson Stylus C84 but the head-printer is in bad conditions
> ...


Any Epson desktop printer can work for sublimation as they have piezo print heads, however, the question is finding a vendor that can support sublimation for that specific model with sublimation ICC profiles for their ink brand.


----------



## jamude (Apr 9, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Any Epson desktop printer can work for sublimation as they have piezo print heads, however, the question is finding a vendor that can support sublimation for that specific model with sublimation ICC profiles for their ink brand.


and which ink is good for like i have one Epson XP-710 I tray one brand form china and is not good results @[email protected]

or for Epson WorkForce WF-2010W...?

many thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jamude said:


> and which ink is good for like i have one Epson XP-710 I tray one brand form china and is not good results @[email protected]
> 
> or for Epson WorkForce WF-2010W...?
> 
> many thanks


Sublimation inks work in both those models. If you don't have good color results it's due to lack of a ICC sublimation profile, a poor sublimation profile, and/or incorrect color management settings in your printer driver and graphic application program.

If "not good results" means you are not getting the ink flow working well (missing colors banding etc) then that usually is a CIS or refillable cart problem.

It is also possible the inks you bought are not very good.

Good quality sublimation will work in either model you mentioned IF you have a good inks, a good ICC sublimation profile for that ink brand and printer model AND a good aftermarket ink delivery solution AND you set it up correctly. 

If you are in the US then I would recommend Cobra inks but you would need to contact them about ICC support.


----------



## jerome Booth (Jun 19, 2017)

Would the epson wf 20 10 work with the tshirt sublimation, I just want to find a picture on the web and print through my computer and put it on my tshirt with a heat press. I will have to buy proper paper and the correct ink. But would this work a step easy as i am saying it?


----------

